# Bezugsquelle Spinner Air 20"



## kumpelmagnet (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

kennt jemand hier eine Bezugsquelle für die Spinner Air 20" Gabel ?


Danke&Grüsse

Anton


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine über. Fast neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (25. Juni 2014)

An der Gabel währe ich auch Intressiert!


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (15. August 2016)

Ich würde den Faden wieder gerne einmal vor holen. Ich bin ebenfalls an einer Spinner Air 20" interessiert. Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle nennen?


----------



## Linipupini (15. August 2016)

Letztens war noch eine im ebay


----------



## Celalemino (16. August 2016)

Salve,

einfach bei Lukasz anfragen. Importeur für Europa.
http://bluepill.pl/
Lukasz Nowak <[email protected]>

Letztes Jahr im Sommer:
Spinner Grind AIR 20"		für 70 Euro mit Versand nach D
Spinner Grind OS AIR 20"   für 80 Euro mit Versand nach D


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (17. August 2016)

Wo ist genau der Unterschied bei der OS Variante?


----------



## Celalemino (18. August 2016)

Grind OS (heißt jetzt 300) hat:
dickere Rohre Ø30,0mm statt Ø25,4mm
mehr Federweg 80mm statt 50mm
Disk only
und ist 165g schwerer

Einbauhöhe kann ich grad nicht sagen müsste ich messen.
siehe http://www.spinner-usa.com/year-2017/group/bike-front-suspension-fork.htm


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (18. August 2016)

Das wäre wenn dann genau meine Wunschgabel! Danke für den Tip.


----------



## wintermute (22. August 2016)

Hoi,

hat jemand die 20" Spinner AIR (egal welche variante) im Einsatz? 
Wie ist denn die Performance bei den kleinen und leicjhten Bikern?

Danke
Thomas


----------



## Tobsern (25. November 2017)

Hi,

Falls noch jemand suchen sollte:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1042925-spinner-grind-air-20

BG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandofon (13. Mai 2021)

Celalemino schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> einfach bei Lukasz anfragen. Importeur für Europa.
> http://bluepill.pl/
> ...



Sind die Preise echt damals dafür von bluepill angegeben worden? Ich habe immer was von 130 euro gelesen?
Grüße


----------

